# Please Help Me To Choose My Dog's Name!



## Pisis (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey I'm gonna buy a Dog this Thursday. It is a Gold Boxer and he is already named as Asyr but I don't want him named as some terrorist or anything...

Please help me pick some good name wich would sound quite similar to this one. It also cannot be Arik (Because of Ariel Sharon, my Dad says...  )

Thanks! 

Will post pix when he's home!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome! I have no real suggestions though...dont call him Rommel though cos im calling my next dog Rommel


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 20, 2006)

A freind of mine has a dog that likes to go flying with him - he named him "CP." (Co-Pilot)


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2006)

Simply- "Amigo"


----------



## Clave (Mar 20, 2006)

Cujo...


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

powerful dog ............ a powerful name

Thor


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2006)

What about a name like Wisky. lol lol Erich's idea is sounds great. All the names I have is in Afrikaans. 

Henk


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

for Hendrik: "Mabuto's flame"

actually that is the name of a fantastic chocalate dessert I created 6 years ago in honour of a cousin serving over in Afrika Congo, so Pisis you can't have it !

stick with something powerful in the Scandanavian/German culture

Germane-Schrumpf


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2006)

That is a great name Erich. Congo, that is a topic on its own.

Where your cousin killed there Erich?

Henk


----------



## Erich (Mar 20, 2006)

no Hendrik she has been a missionary kid nearly all her 35 years. the woman is a fox if you know what I mean. Sadly they have almost been literally fighting with the govt. soldiers since the late 1970's.......what a insane mess


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL

Well I'm thinking about Astor, Ari, Oskar, Gold, Moritz....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

don't call it gold or moritz........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

why?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2006)

they seem a bit odd for a dog.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2006)

Just call him Meatball...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

That would sound a bit silly in Czech: "Meatball, k noze!"


----------



## Henk (Mar 21, 2006)

Erich said:


> no Hendrik she has been a missionary kid nearly all her 35 years. the woman is a fox if you know what I mean. Sadly they have almost been literally fighting with the govt. soldiers since the late 1970's.......what a insane mess



 . It is stupid for the African governments to fight the people who want to help the people that suffer under the assholes who rule their countries. She must come to SA.  

I would call it Oskar then from all the names you gave.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, today we found out that there's some problem with his testickles - he might be suffering from them when he gets older, as they are not in good condition - so that might break the decision to take this puppy....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2006)

Dude, get his balls cut off then... Neuter his ass, then no more problems...


----------



## trackend (Mar 21, 2006)

If you have him neutered you could call him "Bollockoff"


----------



## Pisis (Mar 22, 2006)

ROFL


----------

